# Inconsistent Spark on '66 389



## SmackF16 (Nov 25, 2016)

I just finished a rebuild on my 1966 389 and am trying to fire it up for the first time. I am getting spark to the plugs for 2-4 revolutions of the engine and then no more spark to the plugs...any suggestions? Thanks!


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Check and verify that the ignition points dwell is set to 30 degrees. Most likely the points have opened up.


----------



## SmackF16 (Nov 25, 2016)

Tracked it to bad points (not sure if they were really bad or just did not fit real well). Bought a set from NAPA and found the quality of the NAPA replacement fit MUCH better than what I had gotten from AutoZone and Ames Performance. A very noticeable difference in how it mated to the distributor.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

SmackF16 said:


> Tracked it to bad points (not sure if they were really bad or just did not fit real well). Bought a set from NAPA and found the quality of the NAPA replacement fit MUCH better than what I had gotten from AutoZone and Ames Performance. A very noticeable difference in how it mated to the distributor.


Good deal, geeteeohguy got it right. Like all things, the quality of some parts does vary from store brand to store. I have read that a lot of guys try to buy NOS AC Delco points off Ebay. I always used to buy my points and other parts from NAPA as their were better and I never had any problems. Nowadays it is a crap shoot. :yesnod:


----------

